

Rich Harvard, Poor Harvard - navanit
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2009/08/harvard200908?printable=true&currentPage=all

======
mdasen
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=717747>

This was on the front page yesterday.

------
lutorm
duplicate

